# Single AA Stainless Steel with Q2 bin Cree



## gregw (Jan 23, 2007)

One of only two available..  Brighter than my Surefire U2 at Level 6!











Surefire U2 beamshot at Level 6 with 2x CR123 (1/15 sec, F5.6):





Single AA Cree at Max with 14500 Li-ion (1/15 sec, F5.6):


----------



## XFlash (Jan 23, 2007)

I like it, how much is it?
Thanks


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 23, 2007)

NICE, isn't it a JetBeam SS clone with a cree? :rock:


----------



## jar3ds (Jan 23, 2007)

nice U2 Killer


----------



## aljsk8 (Jan 23, 2007)

this is not allowed - it is torch porn

how much is it and can i buy both if i sell my wife?


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 23, 2007)

aljsk8 said:


> this is not allowed - it is torch porn
> 
> how much is it and can i buy both if i sell my wife?



That will depend on the lumens of your wife :lolsign:


----------



## gregw (Jan 23, 2007)

This is a limited edition Jetbeam AA in Stainless Steel. As far as I know, there are only two available right now due to the almost impossibility of getting Q2 bin Cree XR-E LEDs..


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 23, 2007)

How many levels? Runtimes?


----------



## gregw (Jan 23, 2007)

This has 5 modes: Medium, Low, High, Strobe, SOS... I think it's pushing the LED at around 1A for High/Max... I haven't tried doing a runtime test yet, but I think it should be around 30 minutes on max using a Li-ion battery... This can also use an AA Alkaline 1.5V, but won't be as bright... The beam still has a slight dark ring around the hotspot which seems to be a characteristic of the Cree LED, but as you can see from the beamshot, it's more than acceptable..


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 23, 2007)

gregw said:


> This has 5 modes: Medium, Low, High, Strobe, SOS... I think it's pushing the LED at around 1A for High/Max... I haven't tried doing a runtime test yet, but I think it should be around 30 minutes on max using a Li-ion battery... This can also use an AA Alkaline 1.5V, but won't be as bright... The beam still has a slight dark ring around the hotspot which seems to be a characteristic of the Cree LED, but as you can see from the beamshot, it's more than acceptable..


 
To be quite honest, I didn't see the ring, lol, I don't suppose it's still brighter than the u2 even on non lithiums?


----------



## gregw (Jan 23, 2007)

No, it isn't brighter than a U2 when using Alkaline AA... That will really be asking too much since the battery can't even put out the wattage required to drive the LED at it's maximum...


----------



## Radio (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll take it!!!!!


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 24, 2007)

I hate to say it, but I don't think the LED is going to last very long in that! Very pretty light though


----------



## aljsk8 (Jan 24, 2007)

The problem is my wife is lots-o-lumens on a sunday afternoon but not so great when it gets dark

thats why i want to do the trade?

so is there any news of this light with different cree in it?

as a big fan of stainless steel - i actually hate the fact more of these stainless steel lights are coming out - because it means i have to spend more cash - it was better when there was just one or 2 - because i was happy with what i had!!!

grrr


----------



## gregw (Jan 24, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> I hate to say it, but I don't think the LED is going to last very long in that! Very pretty light though



Well, the Cree XR-E can be pushed up to 2A, so having this at 1A should be fine.. I'm definitely not expecting any problems here..


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 24, 2007)

gregw said:


> Well, the Cree XR-E can be pushed up to 2A, so having this at 1A should be fine.. I'm definitely not expecting any problems here..



But being a stainless steel light the heat is having a very difficult time getting away from the LED.


----------



## gregw (Jan 24, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> But being a stainless steel light the heat is having a very difficult time getting away from the LED.



I know that the LED may heat up a little bit more in the Stainless Steel body than if the body is made from aluminium, but the difference isn't significant due to the small amount of material present in the flashlight, and should make no difference as to the survivability of the LED.

Besides, this flashlight has three different levels, so there is nothing stopping you from using only Medium or Low instead of High all the time...


----------



## chevrofreak (Jan 24, 2007)

gregw said:


> I know that the LED may heat up a little bit more in the Stainless Steel body than if the body is made from aluminium, but the difference isn't significant due to the small amount of material present in the flashlight, and should make no difference as to the survivability of the LED.
> 
> Besides, this flashlight has three different levels, so there is nothing stopping you from using only Medium or Low instead of High all the time...




Aluminum has a thermal conductivity of 250 (W/m K) and stainless steel is only 18 (W/m K). That is a very large difference and will indeed have a significant impact on the LED temperature at those high drive levels. Stainless steel really is a very poor material to use with high output LED's. Like I said though, it is still a very good looking light.


----------



## aljsk8 (Jan 24, 2007)

ahh - so thats why they dont make lots of lights with it!

how do you think ss would cope with something that runs at 350 or 700ma?

all said - the majority dont have the light on full power all the time


----------



## gregw (Jan 24, 2007)

chevrofreak said:


> Aluminum has a thermal conductivity of 250 (W/m K) and stainless steel is only 18 (W/m K). That is a very large difference and will indeed have a significant impact on the LED temperature at those high drive levels. Stainless steel really is a very poor material to use with high output LED's. Like I said though, it is still a very good looking light.



Well, from my personal experience, you can't just rely on specs... When creating the Exolion, I had a few aluminium prototypes made before doing Ti and Stainless Steel.. From personal experience, all of them heat up almost the same, regardless of material used.. This is due to the small amount of material that is used. This AA Stainless Steel will likely be the same since it isn't that much bigger..


----------



## Concept (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet looking light!


----------



## alex in germany (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow, that a cool looking Light. Great score.



Alex


----------



## chanamasala (Jan 30, 2007)

This MUST be put into production. Sign me up. Only make it with the Q2 bin Cree though. Make a SS RC123 tube too.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 30, 2007)

gregw said:


> Well, from my personal experience, you can't just rely on specs... When creating the Exolion, I had a few aluminium prototypes made before doing Ti and Stainless Steel.. From personal experience, all of them heat up almost the same, regardless of material used.. This is due to the small amount of material that is used. This AA Stainless Steel will likely be the same since it isn't that much bigger..



Greg, this is like that batch that Erin sold...and which generated all the comments....but I have a simpler question, since I love the ones I got....is it even possible to replace the LED if they ever fail?

When I look inside the light end, I can see two slots at outside of LED module that looks like if you had the right tool, might allow it to be unscrewed. Any ideas about that? I also bet the guts of yours and mine are the same in terms of the power levels being the same if I ever wanted to try a Cree in it.

I know what he is saying about the heat when these are used in high, even with my Luxeon III LED versions. I find the same thing with my small Fenix P1D-CE high setting though.


----------



## gregw (Jan 30, 2007)

LuxLuthor, I haven't tried to open it up, but yes, the module/heatsink should just unscrew from the head, unless thread lock is applied. Replacing the emitter should be simply an easy job of removing the old emitter, and soldering in a new one.. 

One thing about this flashlight is that it is more than bright enough on Medium, which I believe is 50% power, that you almost never need to use high...  So, heat shouldn't really be a problem... 

If you want to replace your TXOJ with a Cree, you need to take into account that the reflector in your version will need to be modified to accommodate the Cree's beam pattern, which won't be easy.. You would probably be better off replacing the luxeon with a SSC P4..


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 31, 2007)

OK, I guess I'll just use it the way it is....all of them work perfectly.


----------

